# Spy camera with Audio & Mini DVR



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I see a lot of posts talking about information gathering. One of them is using a VAR. I would suggest instead of the VAR opt for a Mini Dvr. I just bought one on ebay (Mini DVR Video Recorder Motion Activate Video Audio Recorder for CCTV Camera | eBay) for $40. You will still need to by the memory card and the camera with microphone. This DVR is so small and can be hid anywhere in a vehicle and hooked up to the 12V car voltage. Furthermore, you can set up the camera to record on motion. Just passing out info & ideas.


----------

